# Infantry Reserve Officer



## Dean Thompson (31 Jan 2008)

I'm finishing my Reg Force career off this year (ACS Tech), and I volunteer in my spare time to help with training at the local Canadian Scottish unit. I've been asked by the Coy 2i/c if I'd consider going officer, as there is a great shortage of personell that will agree to attend the phase training required. I've been out of the Infantry (2PPCLI) for quite a while (though I've retained most of my knowledge) and I'm 38 years old, so what I'm wondering is, will I bite off more than I can chew if I agree to the officer program? I know that I'll be expected to do the first 3 phases of officer training in Gagetown (on the same courses as Reg Force officers), so I'm thinking I may be the crazy old man on the courses if I do go for it. Any advice is appreciated. :-\
Dean


----------



## JSA (17 Mar 2008)

Do it, you'll survive and probably have some fun.  js


----------



## benny88 (17 Mar 2008)

Dean,

   If an older guy with tons of experience were on one of my courses, sure I might think he was a crazy old man, but I'd also respect the hell out of him and try to soak up whatever I could. Don't worry about fitting in, think of it as a chance to contribute and learn new things. I'm sure you'll outperform us young hotshots, fresh knees and backs are no match for experience. Best of luck.


----------



## Lumber (17 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Dean,
> 
> If an older guy with tons of experience were on one of my courses, sure I might think he was a crazy old man, but I'd also respect the hell out of him and try to soak up whatever I could. Don't worry about fitting in, think of it as a chance to contribute and learn new things. I'm sure you'll outperform us young hotshots, fresh knees and backs are no match for experience. Best of luck.



The Rugby coach here at RMC just OT'd from Calvalry to Infantry, so last summer he was on Phase III infantry (a tough course from what I was told) and _he_ made it through.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (25 Apr 2008)

Hey Dean, I'm currently a C Scot at RMC going through reg force infantry officer training(CAP this summer), Did we ever work together? (I was a private in 4 Platoon Nanaimo).


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2008)

Dean:
Good day and glad to hear you are still out there.
I did my 6B course at the age of 47. You can do, it there is no doubt.


----------

